# First Time With Sous Vide Cooking.



## Sllowery620 (Jan 1, 2018)

Turned out real tasty. I didn’t wanna taste a lot of spices so I stuck with Pink Himalayan salt, fresh crushed black pepper, and garlic powder. Will experiment more and more until I nail this down. I have a spare cooler and want to do a cooler mod I saw for this process. Any recommendations. I don’t like the clip on pot idea. Would rather cut the hole in top of cooler and have Anova seated in the hole. Up for any suggestions


----------



## motocrash (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's one
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cooler-mod-for-sous-vide-cooking.270733/


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 1, 2018)

That’s exactly what I want to do. Thanks.


----------



## weedeater (Jan 1, 2018)

Great job on your first SV endeavor. Looks real tasty. What cut of meat was it?  What temp and how long did it cook?  You mentioned doing a cooler mod. Be glad to answer any questions about my mod and how it is working for me. 

Weedeater


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2018)

Whatever you did it sure looks good from here!
Al


----------



## candurin (Jan 24, 2018)

My cooler mod was done before I even unwrapped my Anova over a year ago.

Just made Salmon tonight (hence the 122 degrees).


----------

